# Can a Company Director receive Social welfare



## BurritoQueen (8 Sep 2008)

Can a person on Social Welfare accept a seat on a Board of Directors of an Irish limited company if she is not compensated financially in money or share capital?


----------



## Welfarite (8 Sep 2008)

What type of social welfare payment?


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Sep 2008)

I don't see any reason why not.  I know of a few companies where the 2nd director is a relative of the only shareholder.  This person does not own any portion of the company and is receiving the widows pension.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Sep 2008)

Was talking to a guy (Director of small company) to day whose company is suffering because of serious downturn in business. He went to SW to apply for JB and was told he could not apply as he is a director. He has PRSI for 2006


----------

